# job offer



## horse (May 13, 2013)

Helo i an looking for a job in new zeland i am a joiner/ carpenter


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

horse said:


> Helo i an looking for a job in new zeland i am a joiner/ carpenter


Doubtful you'll find one here in the forum.
Try wwwtrademe.co.nz or www.seek.co.nz amongst others.

Lots of tradies seem to deal with a company called Canstaff.

Regards,


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Trade staff is another firm, but I suspect will o ly look at in country candidates


----------

